
Eat nuts to live longer - spking
http://www.express.co.uk/life-style/health/739777/Eat-nuts-live-longer-doctors-prescribe-fight-killer-diseases-heart-disease-cancer-obesity
======
gabemart
Paper is open access and freely available [1][2]

Quoted conclusion:

    
    
        > In conclusion, our results provide further evidence that nut
        > consumption may reduce the risk of coronary heart
        > disease, stroke, cardiovascular disease, total cancer, and all-cause
        > mortality, and possibly mortality from diabetes, respiratory
        > disease, and infectious disease. In 2013, an estimated
        > 4.4 million deaths may be attributable to a nut
        > intake below 20 grams per day in North and South
        > America, Europe, Southeast Asia, and the Western Pacific.
        > These findings support dietary recommendations
        > to increase nut consumption to reduce chronic disease
        > risk and mortality.
    

[1]
[https://bmcmedicine.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/s1291...](https://bmcmedicine.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/s12916-016-0730-3)

[2] [PDF]
[https://bmcmedicine.biomedcentral.com/track/pdf/10.1186/s129...](https://bmcmedicine.biomedcentral.com/track/pdf/10.1186/s12916-016-0730-3?site=bmcmedicine.biomedcentral.com)

~~~
zihotki
"may reduce" \- they found some correlation but correlation doesn't imply
causation. They can't say that it was definitely nuts, it may be caused by
some other factor. But the article is written like eating nuts is the actual
reason.

------
acconrad
I mean this isn't a pro on nuts so much as it's a pro on eating anti-
inflammatory foods, particularly the omega-3s, which are found in foods like
walnuts...but also in foods like salmon, sardines, wild rice, edamame and free
range eggs.

